# Set Back Stance On True Twins



## nayytawnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I was wondering what every one's opinion is on this and if anyone has any experience doing this. 

Currently riding a NS Evo 2013, which is a True Twin Board. But was curious on the pros and cons of moving back the bindings for a little set back. Would there be any negative effects ? Positive effects? Mostly doing this because im hitting up utah this weekend and mostly gonna ride off-piste tree runs. But was curious on how it will handle the groomed runs as well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmnn,.. I just replied earlier to a post for a guy who wanted to know if he should _center_ his bindings on a directional twin with a setback! (...he shouldn't!)

I'm pretty sure I read around here that with a true twin, riding it in POW, that creating your own slight setback by moving the bindings might actually be beneficial!
I don't think it's a problem with a true twin deck! (...can't speak to how it will handle on the groomers tho!)


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a TRice Pro and it's a true twin. I really liked everything about the board when I bought it except for the twin feel. I just prefer a more set back directional feel, so I set it back 1 notch from center and it made the board 100% better in my opinion. Do it, you will probably love it. I ride that board in moguls, trees, groomers, everything except deep pow (then I bring out the pow board). For me it made a huge positive difference, made it easier to turn and I can't say I experienced any real negatives. Might not ride switch quite as well, but I don't ride a ton of switch anyway. If you ride switch a ton, you might notice a negative impact.


----------



## Iowa_kid (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a slight set back on my evo and love it.. I have rear binding all the to the rear holes an front binding at the 2nd to furthest hole out.. My reasoning was basically because I have a wide stance but wanted a little extra nose area for presses and such.. It helps in the pow.. And rides great on the groomers too, don't see any reason it could be negative other than slightly different riding switch but its not very drastic in my case


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

nayytawnn said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering what every one's opinion is on this and if anyone has any experience doing this.
> 
> Currently riding a NS Evo 2013, which is a True Twin Board. But was curious on the pros and cons of moving back the bindings for a little set back. Would there be any negative effects ? Positive effects? Mostly doing this because im hitting up utah this weekend and mostly gonna ride off-piste tree runs. But was curious on how it will handle the groomed runs as well.


experiment man. enjoy the ride get in touch with how you like your set up to be by experimentation. Everyone likes different things. Move it back see how it feels.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Definitely recommend it, I ride my Evo with a 3/4 inch setback and it's just enough to put my weight on my back foot and pop the nose for powder riding - not to mention making turns a little more dynamics and easy to initiate.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless there is powder left over - which there might be, Brighton/Solitude/Snowbird/PowderMountain/Snowbasin just got 13"+ last night, with 46" total from Sunday night to Wednesday night expected from this weeks storms.

What resort are you hitting this weekend? 

If there is decent amounts of pow left, yes I would set back a tad - but i don't see it being too deep inbounds by then - unless you're going out of bounds/backcountry. I'd personally keep it centered, more control, stability, better for trees, you can still float for sure.

Keep it centered, if you need to set back, take the 2 mins at the top of the lift to do so.

edit: this is the worst/hardest to read post I've ever written.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

One set of holes back from center is no big deal and has a minor affect on board feel. This is especially true if you ride more angle on front than back, for example I ride 24, -12. So if I mount my true twin centered then I am actually slightly forward of center.


I usually mix it up depending on what I am riding on a given day. If I'm riding park then I'm centered, if freeriding then I'm usually one set back. For deep powder I prefer a big true twin mounted all the way in the back seat over any of the pow specific shapes. It's all personal preference. Experiment and figure out what feels better to you, don't overthink it.


----------

